# A Canadian calls Tech Support



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

A Canadian customer was calling to find out if there was a faster way to trigger menu commands than mousing up to the menus.

Agent: Certainly, sir. There are keyboard shortcuts for many of those commands. For example, suppose you want to trigger the Select All command...

Caller: Yes, I use that one all the time! How do I do it?

Agent: Well, you just press Control-A.

Caller (after a pause): Well, that's not working for me.

Agent: Do you have a text document open in front of you?

Caller: Yes, I sure do.

Agent: OK, now press Control-A.

Caller: I am, but nothing happens.

Agent: The text isn't highlighted?

Caller: No, there's no change at all.

Agent: That's odd. If you press Control-A the whole document should be highlighted. Try it again. Press Control-A. Tell me exactly what's happening.

Caller (nearing his Canadian breaking point): Listen! I'm pressing Control, eh? And nothing's happening, eh? :canadian:


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2009)

That was funny and I totally didn't see that coming...awesome :rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a repeat  

http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for-fun/14439-canadian-tech-support.html


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 27, 2009)

I wasn't going to say anything about this .  Particularly since Dr. Baxter was the one who posted it the first time...Maybe this is just part of a new venture in 'recycling' policies - Sustainable development is put into practice at Psychlinks?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2009)

I suggest you remove your Thanks   No need to waste carbon-producing Thanks


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 27, 2009)

:lol: Could that result in an infraction of some sort?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 27, 2009)

:lol:  Still, you don't want to enable this kind of behavior


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 27, 2009)

...You're absolutely right - I can't keep enabling this sort of thing...It's for his own good! First we allow him to post silly jokes and now he's escalating it to posting them over and over again - this can't be good for Dr. Baxter and definitely not good for the rest of us...Next, Dr. Baxter will be thanking himself for his own threads. :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

But... that earlier post was *YEARS* ago... you can't expect me to remember a joke THAT long ago... 


Anyway, it just confirms my motto about humor: If it's funny once, it's funny forever!


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2009)

Well I am in the clear on this and didn't realize that it was a repeat being that the first time it was posted I was in the hospital and didn't read it....to me this is new, thank you David  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

Halo said:


> Well I am in the clear on this and didn't realize that it was a repeat being that the first time it was posted I was in the hospital and didn't read it....to me this is new, thank you David  :lol:



Yeah, I'm pretty sure I didn't read it the first time around either...


...or, as Larry David in _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ would say, "I'm pretty... pretty... pretty... pretty... pretty... pretty... sure."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHuNNslDowU


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 27, 2009)

That one cracked my up totally good one mary


----------



## NicNak (Apr 27, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> But... that earlier post was *YEARS* ago... you can't expect me to remember a joke THAT long ago...



I guess if you count months as years :lol:  I guess it was _last_ year, but..only four months ago.

_December 2nd, 2008, 02:11 AM  
 David Baxter  
Administrator
Latest Blog: The Pursuit of Perfect
   Join Date: Mar 2004
  Canadian Tech Support _

Maybe in your defence, it was 2am when you posted it.  


:hide:

I replied to that first one too :fool: and read this one like I never saw it before either.


----------

